# move vb.net code to exe file



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello All,

I have project(vb.net) code i want extract exeutable file from this project. because i want buy it to customer

regards


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think you want to find the binaries of your project. First build your project. Then go to your project's directory and you will find the binaries (exe) in the */bin/debug* folder.


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

thank you.Now if copy this folder(degug) on other cd , i can run this software without VS2005


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Better, change the build type to Release (s/b a drop down box in the toolbar) and then build it. The executables will be smaller (no debug information). They'll be in the /bin/release folder.


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

> Better, change the build type to Release (s/b a drop down box in the toolbar) and then build it. The executables will be smaller (no debug information). They'll be in the /bin/release folder.


i don't understand it. can u give me steps?


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

There is a combo box on the toolbar. You can see a 'Debug' text in it. Change it to 'Release', Build your soultion, and copy binaries from <SolutionPath>\bin\Release folder.


----------

